# Jinma224 Auger :captain:



## JINMA224 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hello Forum, :captain: 

Back in Dec.'04, I posted a thread about flipping out my front wheels on my Jinma224. After avaluating the feedback and weighing the pros and cons,, I have decided to not flip my front wheels out. I agree that it will put more stress on the intire front end assembly and therefore I will keep my front wheels turned in untill I hear from someone that has 1000 hours or more with the front wheels turned out on Jinma224.

For My upcoming projects on my little place, I plan on getting my very 1st 3ph auger to use with the Jinma224. I want to get a 12" auger bit and maybe a 9" auger bit also. Have any of you'all put an Auger on a 224 and do you think a 224 will handle a 12 inch auger bit?

Also I would like to know how your tractor is performing using the Auger and if you have any recommendations on a particular brand or features that you like or dislike on different brands.

I also am about to take the valve cover off and retorque the headbolts and then readjust the valve lash, and if you have any helpful information in doing this little bitty project, I would also be most appreciated.

Thanks Again & 
Have a Nice day :riding: 
Joe 

PS: Anybody want to buy a motorsickle, I'm having more fun on the tractor.
:redbaron:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JINMA224 _
> *
> PS: Anybody want to buy a motorsickle, I'm having more fun on the tractor.
> :redbaron: *



Mine are going up for sale come spring myself.


----------



## JINMA224 (Dec 30, 2004)

*For Sale *

Hey Paul,

I've been saying that since I got my last one back in '94. I've got to service my batry, and hopefully the carbs aren't gummed up. I know when I get it in the wind,, I may change my mind, but there is deffinently a part of me that wants to sell it. The big question is; will the part of me that wants to sell it, win over the part of me that still wants to ride.
Have a nice day,
Joe
radarsmile


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have played that mind game for years!! 


My thought is with a young child now, I just have no time. Figure when I do have time to ride agean, I will be wanting a different bike anyway, so why store what I have.


----------

